# Adrian Flux vs A-Plan



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

I had a quote from A-Plan as I'd heard they were cheapest on a stage 1 R32 GTR and it came out at £1800 fully comp with my 5 years no claims, aged 23.

I called Adrian Flux and they offered £1225 fully comp with my no claims protected. Well chuffed. 

I then shopped around for insurance for my daily driver (as I'll have to cancel my current policy) and I told Adrian Flux what my cheapest quote was and they beat it by £10.

So, aged 23 my quotes are: 
R32 GTR - stage 1 - fully comp, 5 yrs NCB protected - £1225
Rover 420 turbo diesel - TPFT, 0 yrs NCB - £525

I'm well chuffed. I'd recommend people giving them a call and try to barter with them.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

problem with flux is shite service!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> problem with flux is shite service!


Absolutely! ...and quick enough to take your money but try getting money out of them if you have to. "Blood" and "Stone" spring to mind.

A-plan are an unproven quantity as far as I am concerned at the moment. Many people are going for their policies because they are cheap, but I have yet to see someone be unfortunate enough to have to claim and report back on their service.


----------



## Bigrex (Jan 13, 2006)

A-plan wouldn't even quote me on my R33. Finally decided to go with Competition Car Insurance who came up with an excellent quote. Beat Fluxs renewal hands down.


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

I have just gone back to A-Plan after 3 years, it helps to actually be able to talk to a human being rather than a worker drone that you get at Adrian Flux.


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

I just hope I wouldn't crash the car then...haha.


----------



## raggatip (Aug 13, 2006)

I`ve just done a renewal with Aplan on my 33 gtr,they where miles cheaper than any-one else ,in fact about £350 cheaper than fluxes


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

I have just re read my post and I said I went back to them after 3 years, what I meant was I have been with them for 3 years and just renewed.


----------



## R33GTS (Jun 21, 2005)

I work in a call centere of over 5,000 ppl so i know what kind of mindless twats answer the phones lol...phoned a-plan maybe 5 times for different things and every time service was very good and the had a bit of a chin wag with most times about the car...over all happy( and no i dont work for them)

:thumbsup:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Same here - gone with A-plan again, great deal, but as mentioned haven't had the misfortune of making a claim so can't comment on the claims side of the business.


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

depends on age me thinks, a-plan could only get to 1060 flux quoted 1023 and got them down to 923 which is what i wanted to pay around alot less than 2 year ago 2500!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

A-Plan more then halved my R32 quote from Adrian Flux (who I'd been with for 3 years previously and was happy with) and always pick up the phone.

Have to say Adrian Flux are a NIGHTMARE to get hold of on the phone !

Have to agree with Moleman though, I'm not too convinced what the payout would be on a modified car in the event of a claim, would prefer an agreed value policy next time round, which they wont do.


----------

